# Can certain sleep positions help with constipation?



## pinupgirl1948

Do certain sleep positions help to move things along better???


----------



## moldie

Well, I would have to say yes, because I think that is my problem now. My constipation has become worse because I am unable to sleep on my left side because of a frozen shoulder. I notice that when I force myself to lay that way for a little while, I am able to pass more gas. The fetal position seems to help too. I think exercise is very important, as well.


----------



## pinupgirl1948

Thankyou so much for your response!!I will try the left side and see if it helps.Thanks again-Wendi-


----------



## xxfakeasmile

Wendi-poo I think that sleeping on your left side, sideways will help, it does for me at least with gas coming out because that is where the end of the colon is and where it goes to your rectum - lol.


----------

